# Power for Peco PL-10 switch motors



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

PECO says to use a 16V AC power supply and not much else. Any suggestions what I should use? There are transformers for door bells, would they work?

thanks, Dave


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can buy wall warts or power supplies online in just about any output voltage or watts you need. Remember Ohms Law: Watts = Volts x Amps.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> You can buy wall warts or power supplies online in just about any output voltage or watts you need. Remember Ohms Law: Watts = Volts x Amps.


Thanks, but I didn’t see anything stating the current draw. I did find a couple posts (elsewhere) from people who burned out their transformers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Burned out a transformer powering a twin-coil switch machine? Unless it was some incredibly miniscule transformer, I'm having a hard time with that. 5 amps would be more than enough.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Burned out a transformer powering a twin-coil switch machine? Unless it was some incredibly miniscule transformer, I'm having a hard time with that. 5 amps would be more than enough.


Well, wasn’t my post. 5 amps seems like a lot though. I thought maybe 2 tops.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

I used an ordinary home doorbell transformer from
Home Depot to power my Peco PL10 turnout motors.
However, I ran the 18 v ac output thru a Capacitor
Discharge Unit that converted the ac to dc. I needed
the DC power because I had yards that used a
Diode Matrix control of yard turnouts. Push one
button and all points in route are set. 
The CDU also protected the PL10 twin coils from
accidental burnout. The Peco turnouts operated
flawlessly the several years I operated my layout.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dave NYC 1962 said:


> Well, wasn’t my post. 5 amps seems like a lot though. I thought maybe 2 tops.


I understand... but you may have noticed that not everything you find on the Internet, even on forums, is accurate.

I think you're probably right about 2 amps being sufficient; I was being very conservative.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> ... but you may have noticed that not everything you find on the Internet, even on forums, is accurate.


What!!! Say it isn’t so!


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

DonR said:


> Dave
> 
> I used an ordinary home doorbell transformer from
> Home Depot to power my Peco PL10 turnout motors.
> ...


Thanks, that’s what I’m going to use. Although, those are getting harder to find with the new smart, wireless doorbells.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been using this for over a year. Works great.

WAU16-2400 AC/AC WALL MNT ADAPTER 16V 2.4A


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave NYC 1962 said:


> Thanks, that’s what I’m going to use. Although, those are getting harder to find with the new smart, wireless doorbells.


Dave;

If you want one, (or two or six!) free, but you pay postage, I have a whole box of them. Also lots of 24 volt ones. I recommend using a Capacitive Discharge Unit (CDU) to protect your PL-10 switch machine coils. Peco sells a CDU. The transformers could charge the CDU, through a diode or bridge rectifier. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Dave;
> 
> If you want one, (or two or six!) free, but you pay postage, I have a whole box of them. Also lots of 24 volt ones. I recommend using a Capacitive Discharge Unit (CDU) to protect your PL-10 switch machine coils. Peco sells a CDU. The transformers could charge the CDU, through a diode or bridge rectifier.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


Thanks, that is very generous! I just got one so I’m set for now. I did get the CDU too.


----------

